# Beer



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes! Wired two in asheville NC. I wasn't the boss then so can't help you much in the pricing dept. but, we did score a free keg or two, so keep that in mind as a possible perk.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

nhsparks said:


> I'm putting together a quote on a brewery job. Anyone here have a past experience wiring up what one would call a microbrewery?[/QUOTE)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Does Hard Cider count....?









~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

New Brewery in NH? I need to know where, STAT.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

New or existing brewery?


----------



## nhsparks (Mar 2, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> New Brewery in NH? I need to know where, STAT.


It's going in Manchester. At least that's the plan now.

The only info I have as of right now is a layout of equipment. No real specs on equipment draw, though. I was able to view a similar installation in Mass. Most of the wiring at that site was in liquid-tight. Me personally, I'm thinking tec cable would be more appropriate, food service environment with some harsh chemicals present (acid mix for cleaning).
Largest draw looks to be a 30amp 3phase chilling unit.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Down in the Mills?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd never get to finish...take too long.


----------



## nhsparks (Mar 2, 2014)

nrp3 said:


> Down in the Mills?


Yup.

I'll tell you one thing. The stench coming from the brewing process at the site I checked out wasn't very appetizing and I like my beer. :thumbup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

There was or is one down there that had a restaurant too right near the bridge. This one have food too, or strictly brewing?


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> I'd never get to finish...take too long.


You have to finish before they can brew!:laughing:


----------



## Johnson Electric (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Cs 
Where are you from? Just curious as the new Woodchuck plant is 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## nhsparks (Mar 2, 2014)

Legacyelectric said:


> Yes! Wired two in asheville NC. I wasn't the boss then so can't help you much in the pricing dept. but, we did score a free keg or two, so keep that in mind as a possible perk.


Did you end up doing the control wiring or did they bring in "experts" for that part?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

I was at one last nite.

So of course I was looking at the wiring.

I saw nothing out of the ordinary as far as the wiring went.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Might have classified areas depending on what and how they're storing


----------



## nhsparks (Mar 2, 2014)

My concern is that some may consider some parts of the brewing process as food preparation areas. That means stainless type connectors, at over $20 a piece.


----------



## QAuthority (May 18, 2014)

Main, Distribution Center, MCC, Motors, HOA's, Lighting and CO's. Disconnects? What'd I miss?


----------



## carter840 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have quite a bit of experience in brewing, but not too much in electrical. If they are doing it right they should have some electronics in NEMA 6 type enclosures because they will need to wash down certain areas. Brewing can get pretty wet so switches and such should be rated at least for wash down applications.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Done a little bit of work at Rogue Brewery in Newport.



















And a bit at Pelican Pub & Brewery in Pacific City.


----------

